# Market app works, but TouchPad is not listed on market.android.com



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

I couldn't find this through searching the forums, so I thought I'd start a new thread.

I installed CM7 and flashed gapps to it. I synced it to my Google account. The Market app works great and I've installed several apps from it. However, whenever I go to market.android.com it says I don't have any registered devices. The site says all that's required for a device to register itself to market.android.com is to install and use the Market (and that worked for my old Android tablet).

Does anyone else have this issue and know of the cause or resolution?


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm having the same problem. But I don't think there is a solution yet.


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

I made a spreadsheet where I'll store all the apps I try: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AutUA48XWhwUdC01N2VlMHVmeFY0LVU2UUNLNDJHRXc&hl=en_GB


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

_ThaNerd_ said:


> I made a spreadsheet where I'll store all the apps I try: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AutUA48XWhwUdC01N2VlMHVmeFY0LVU2UUNLNDJHRXc&hl=en_GB


That's not what my post was about. I'm not interested in what apps work and what apps don't (there's already several threads for that), but I want to know why the TouchPad doesn't show up on market.android.com (the web-based market where you can remotely install apps to Android devices) even though that page says the only criteria is to have the Market app installed and linked to your account (and it is)..


----------



## bigj8691 (Oct 14, 2011)

I may have not posted much but...... you are running android on a device that was not originaly released with said operating system. Just be happy to have a "alpha" build running. Side load your apps. just sayin.........


----------



## mitchej123 (Aug 26, 2011)

bigj8691 said:


> I may have not posted much but...... you are running android on a device that was not originaly released with said operating system. Just be happy to have a "alpha" build running. Side load your apps. just sayin.........


My previous HTC Kaiser (AT&T Tilt) was a WinMo device (and as such not originally released with said operating system) but still shows up on the market website. I'm curious what it would take to get the touchpad to show up.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

elmerohueso said:


> That's not what my post was about. I'm not interested in what apps work and what apps don't (there's already several threads for that), but I want to know why the TouchPad doesn't show up on market.android.com (the web-based market where you can remotely install apps to Android devices) even though that page says the only criteria is to have the Market app installed and linked to your account (and it is)..


I noticed that my G-tablet was not showing up in the market either. I am running a CM7 Variant on there. I know that the G-tablet *has* showed up in that list in the past under various ROMs. I suspect there is some 'tightening' going on at google maybe?


----------



## mitchej123 (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone happen to know of a build.prop edit or other fix to get the touchpad to show up on the market website?


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> I noticed that my G-tablet was not showing up in the market either. I am running a CM7 Variant on there. I know that the G-tablet *has* showed up in that list in the past under various ROMs. I suspect there is some 'tightening' going on at google maybe?


I just noticed my Archos 70 isn't showing up anymore, either. So I'm starting to wonder if this is due to an unknown/unpublished change on Google's end.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Give it time. We're still the new kid on the block and haven't made to Rom Manager either.

Maybe when Tenderloin code is merged with CM7 we'll gain credibility.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Give it time. We're still the new kid on the block and haven't made to Rom Manager either.
> 
> Maybe when Tenderloin code is merged with CM7 we'll gain credibility.


This doesn't have anything to do with not being in the CM tree proper.
This is about not being recognized in your device settings at market.android.com. While I have near perfect use of the market directly on the tablet, there is nothing easier than pushing apps directly to the device from market.android.com.
It's a great tool when setting up a new device, etc.
I personally do not like to use backup tools like Titanium, etc. If I flash/reset, I tend to reset all my apps from 'scratch'. Mass pushing them from the market is just plain quicker 

As I mentioned above, my G-tablet which has been on the CM7 Tree for quite some time doesn't show up in the market either. I know it did some time ago, I just don't know when it quit showing up. I think I'll restore a Honeycomb Rom to my G-Tab and see if that changes anything.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> This doesn't have anything to do with not being in the CM tree proper.
> This is about not being recognized in your device settings at market.android.com. While I have near perfect use of the market directly on the tablet, there is nothing easier than pushing apps directly to the device from market.android.com.
> It's a great tool when setting up a new device, etc.
> I personally do not like to use backup tools like Titanium, etc. If I flash/reset, I tend to reset all my apps from 'scratch'. Mass pushing them from the market is just plain quicker
> ...


Can you actually "mass" push them or do you do it one at a time? I've always thought a re download all apps option from the market would be very handy.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

piiman said:


> Can you actually "mass" push them or do you do it one at a time? I've always thought a re download all apps option from the market would be very handy.


Never heard of this "mass push" from the market either...


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

piiman said:


> Can you actually "mass" push them or do you do it one at a time? I've always thought a re download all apps option from the market would be very handy.





Redflea said:


> Never heard of this "mass push" from the market either...


No. You can't mass push them in one click or action. (however, if you have your account set to back up/restore when you 1st sign onto the tablet, it will actually do just that... problem is it doesn't differentiate devices ... so if you have phone/tablet(s), etc, it just starts pushing apps that are used on all devices).

However, by using the 'my apps' library, you can quickly push each individual app that you need/want from the website.

Remember that when you sign into a 'clean' OS, the only apps that will show under 'my apps' in the market, are apps that you purchased. None of the frequently used free apps show up in that list until they are actually installed.


----------



## nunja business (Oct 2, 2011)

Zaphod:

Good morning mr. president. I am glad I am not the only one pissed about this. G-tablet stopped showing up when the "new market" came out for me.
Also, even though I set up and have operating a totally new profile at Google, my TouchPad will not show up there either.

I have checked everything THEY say could be the problem and it is all horseshit. I am absolutely logged on with that ID and download regularly from the Market app as well. They reference some kind of "transition" but I find nowhere to convert or transition anything.
I too prefer to browse the Market on my PC and push the apps to the device. It allows for MUCH better sorting and filtering for one thing!

Sure hope we see some solution to this.


----------



## lifeisbeautiful (Oct 17, 2011)

I am having the same issue with the Touchpad. 
Although, I have a Optimus T with the mik_OS CM7 Rom on it. That isnt an official CM release but it still shows up on the android market and i can successfully remotely install apps. So i dont think it is something to do with our TP Rom not being 'official' enough. 
Here's hoping for a fix.


----------



## eric90066 (Oct 13, 2011)

I've always had this problem since alpha 1. What's interesting is while the market doesn't know my machine it knows all the apps I downloaded from the market.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

nunja business said:


> Zaphod:
> 
> Good morning mr. president. I am glad I am not the only one pissed about this. G-tablet stopped showing up when the "new market" came out for me.
> Also, even though I set up and have operating a totally new profile at Google, my TouchPad will not show up there either.
> ...


Nunja,
Which Rom are you running on your G-Tab? I am running the latest Vegan-Ginger (Which is itself a CM7 Derivative). Since neither tablet shows up, I wasn't sure if this was a CM7 thing somehow (although my DX shows up there just fine and it too runs CM7).
I was going to reload Flashback(HoneyComb) on the G-tab as a test, but quite frankly I use both tablets very often and hated to mess up my G-tab set up


----------



## ic2droids (Sep 3, 2011)

Here just use my modded build prob... only a few small changes and u can download anything... just don't change the density.

https://www.box.net/shared/soylj8blijsyz826qvi4

PLEASE link to this site and don't use my link on other sites thanks


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

ic2droids said:


> Here just use my modded build prob... only a few small changes and u can download anything... just don't change the density.
> 
> https://www.box.net/shared/soylj8blijsyz826qvi4
> 
> PLEASE link to this site and don't use my link on other sites thanks


The problem isn't that we can't access apps through the market. With Alpha2 (and before that if you flashed flemmard's fix), you can see just about everything from the tablet market app. The issue is the device doesn't register itself on market.android.com. If you use the website to browse apps, you cannot 'push' apps to the tablet because it isn't listed


----------



## nunja business (Oct 2, 2011)

Zaphod -

I am running FlashBack 10.0 on the G-Tablet - so ... no, not a CM7 thing. 
Remember, FB is based on Roebeet's Bottle of Smoke HC ROM so no connection.

I think it is just Google - messing with us intentionally.:erm:


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

and it doesn't have to do with the device being a native android device or not.
My HTC HD2 shows up in market....

imma look into this


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

i think its the lack of an imei number


----------



## PredZ (Oct 19, 2011)

My Nook Color (CM on it) shows, yet my Touchpad (CM) does not.


----------



## nunja business (Oct 2, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> i think its the lack of an imei number


OK, sounds reasonable. 
How did the G-tablet show up in there previously, was there some fake IMEI being generated or something?


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

PredZ said:


> OK, sounds reasonable.
> How did the G-tablet show up in there previously, was there some fake IMEI being generated or something?


My guess here (and its just that) is that google has changed the way they register devices. Whatever identifiers the G-Tab *was* passing along were acceptable. Now they aren't. Remember that we've had a lot of upgrades to the market app over the last year too. Unlikely to be just cosmetic changes. Lots of under the hood stuff.


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> i think its the lack of an imei number


I hope not. That would include mosr wi-fi-only tablets, as an IMEI identifier is really for cellular communication and is assigned by the carrier.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## moshe5368 (Oct 23, 2011)

What about the imei generator AP that we used for the nook in cm7? Could that work?

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

moshe5368 said:


> What about the imei generator AP that we used for the nook in cm7? Could that work?
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


I went hunting for this. Found it, ran it (it was a little picky at first with settings). I ended up having to manually give it a serial number (seed). I used the Serial number from the TP (it's in the fake-sim pop out on the same edge as the volume buttons). I cleared my market settings, rebooted and applied the fixed update.
Rebooted and confirmed I do now have an IMEI (open phone dialer and dial *#06#). 
I went into the market and downloaded an app I had previously purchased. Waited about 20 minutes or so, and the device has not yet shown up in my market account. It may do so later, and I'll update if it does.


----------



## jockerman (Oct 24, 2011)

hi, I´ve read about anroid marker is ok and you have downloaded apps from it. I can not!!!
I cannot sync my touchpad with android market, ( "there is no advice associate tos this account"). Please tell me how you made for?

thanks


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> I went hunting for this. Found it, ran it (it was a little picky at first with settings). I ended up having to manually give it a serial number (seed). I used the Serial number from the TP (it's in the fake-sim pop out on the same edge as the volume buttons). I cleared my market settings, rebooted and applied the fixed update.
> Rebooted and confirmed I do now have an IMEI (open phone dialer and dial *#06#).
> I went into the market and downloaded an app I had previously purchased. Waited about 20 minutes or so, and the device has not yet shown up in my market account. It may do so later, and I'll update if it does.


That confirms it. Or, confirms that the absence from market.google.com in *not* due to lack of an IMEI. Google's too smart to require the presence of an IMEI as those are used to identify cellular devices, so most wi-fi only tablets won't have them.


----------



## jockerman (Oct 24, 2011)

elmerohueso said:


> I couldn't find this through searching the forums, so I thought I'd start a new thread. I installed CM7 and flashed gapps to it. I synced it to my Google account. The Market app works great and I've installed several apps from it. However, whenever I go to market.android.com it says I don't have any registered devices. The site says all that's required for a device to register itself to market.android.com is to install and use the Market (and that worked for my old Android tablet). Does anyone else have this issue and know of the cause or resolution?


hi, I´ve read about anroid marker is ok and you have downloaded apps from it. I can not!!!
I cannot sync my touchpad with android market, ( "there is no advice associate tos this account"). Please tell me how you made for?

thanks


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

jockerman said:


> hi, I´ve read about anroid marker is ok and you have downloaded apps from it. I can not!!!
> I cannot sync my touchpad with android market, ( "there is no advice associate tos this account"). Please tell me how you made for?
> 
> thanks


I've never heard of that error. You should probably be posting your issue in http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6613-how-to-install-google-market-apps-on-cm7-alpha-touchpad/.


----------



## nunja business (Oct 2, 2011)

elmerohueso said:


> I've never heard of that error. You should probably be posting your issue in http://rootzwiki.com...lpha-touchpad/.


He probably meant "there are no Android phones associated with this account" which is the message I get.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

jockerman said:


> He probably meant "there are no Android phones associated with this account" which is the message I get.


I think most of us don't see that because we have other devices linked to the account. If you are using separate accounts for each device, and only the TouchPad is linked to that specific account, you will see that message.


----------



## minneyar (Oct 20, 2011)

For what it's worth, it looks like this is a known issue and fixing it has been postponed. I searched the issue tracker for open issue with "market" in them and didn't see anything about this, so I made a new issue, and it promptly got merged with this one:

http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=141


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

A little update/news on this over at XDA:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1327249


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

My guess is they didn't really care to enforce market constraints before, but now that the Kindle Fire is coming out, they want to block jailbreakers from getting it on the market. Touchpad and other off-device users were just caught in the crossfire.

It's not a big deal until they block the market _app_, but I fear that's coming next...


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

rodalpho said:


> My guess is they didn't really care to enforce market constraints before, but now that the Kindle Fire is coming out, they want to block jailbreakers from getting it on the market. Touchpad and other off-device users were just caught in the crossfire. It's not a big deal until they block the market _app_, but I fear that's coming next...


Oh Dear....... I hope we don't lose Android Market on these things..... Or my other 2 devices that didn't come with android originally.....


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm not really sure what the end game is here. Google's money isn't made on the OS. I don't suspect they make money on the market or Gapps as a license prospect (Speculation on my part). I think their money is made on the operation of the market itself (they get a percentage of sales, etc). and of course all of the ad revenue that goes through various searching technology integrated into the OS and the G-apps.

My thought is that Google could care less about the Fire. If Amazon wants to sell a tablet at near cost in order to promote its services, and then people hack it to run Google's Services, then Google is the winner here.

As I write this, I'm thinking this may have more to do with the upcoming Google Music Store. Google has wrestled with the record labels over this for a while. This may be having to 'regain control' over the market situation in order to cut deals with the labels over the music services. Rational or not, I could see the labels trying to put all kinds of restrictions on 'unlicensed' devices accessing the content.

Dunno .. just thinking out loud.


----------



## pixeldotz (Oct 11, 2011)

removing tablets from market.android or from market access completely doesn't make sense at all. the amazon fire isn't going to be a complete tablet. it's still going to be a 'mostly' e-reader device with more flexibility. the best argument against this is that amazon already has it's own appstore.

my nook color doesn't show up on market.android yet another poster above says theirs does. there must be a setting that we're not see or is not implemented.


----------



## redundant409 (Oct 2, 2011)

rodalpho said:


> My guess is they didn't really care to enforce market constraints before, but now that the Kindle Fire is coming out, they want to block jailbreakers from getting it on the market. Touchpad and other off-device users were just caught in the crossfire.
> 
> It's not a big deal until they block the market app, but I fear that's coming next...


Here is my 2 cents. Why would they block paying customers? Makes no sense. I doubt they would block the market entirely. Don't worry about it until it happens


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

Google uses market access to control their android licensees. It forces them to conform to "standard android", so they can't do things like replace google's apps with their competitors'. It's how Google exercises control over the android brand. It's how Google makes money with android even though they give the OS away.

Anyway, that's exactly what amazon is doing with the fire. They poured a ton of money into their app store so they can ignore Google's constraints on android. Google is scared of amazon. If the Fire takes off (and it looks like it will) Google won't get their taste. They're spending all this money on development, and could end up losing the revenue stream.

A bunch of Chinese companies ignore google too, but they're cowboys, the Chinese ignore copyright and IP entirely. Amazon is doing it legally.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Interesting discussion.

It's funny, the only apps I have from Amazon that are paid are the free apps they offer up each day, any app I actually decide I want to spend $ on I purchase via the Android Market, because it's just much more convenient to have the majority of my apps coming from a single source. i do it that way even if there is a discount on the app on the Amazon app store. For free I'll bite, but if it's just discounted a little, I'll still pay full for it on the Market if I really want it. In fact, if Amazon wasn't offering free apps I would never even use their app store, just complicates my life having multiple sources. And frankly, I wouldn't have installed most of the free paid apps i've downloaded from Amazon if they hadn't been free, so Google is losing very, very little from me in sales due to the Amazon app store.

I have a couple friends who have the same behavior/perspective, but I don't know how common that is across the whole population.

Amazon must really looking forward to a captive audience w/the Fire, where all they'll have is access to is the Amazon app store (I presume). Many (most?) Fire owners probably won't even realize they are missing anything by not having access to the "real" Android Market.

If Google blocks tablets like ours due to lack of licensing and our devs can't get around it that will be very unfortunate. Side-loading would still work for free apps, I presume, assuming one could find them outside the Market or via the Amazon app store (which only has a subset of the Market's apps anyway), but I sure don't want to have to deal scrounging around for a limited number of available apps. If i wanted that I would have stayed w/webOS. ;-)


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

I very much doubt that google can effectively block devices with hacked firmware. The cyanogen mod guys would work around whatever google does. And honestly, google is probably fine with that. Why enter an arms war when you don't have to?

The Amazon Fire will probably have market access too, once it's jailbroken/rooted. It just won't be working by default, which means that the vast majority of their users won't have it.

If the Fire reaches or even exceeds ipad-level popularity (and there's NO reason to think that it won't at a $200 price point), Google will really be in a tough spot. If I were in Google's shoes I'd subsidize a 7" samsung galaxy tab running ICS down to $200 "for a limited time" and market the heck out of it, while working with an OEM like HTC or LG to produce a $200 7" tablet with production costs similar to the Fire.

If Google waits until after the Fire releases and gets breathless news stories about incredible sales, it'll be too late for android on tablets. Amazon will eat their lunch.

I'm sure Google has thought of all this stuff. They're not stupid, and amazon telegraphed their moves way ahead.


----------

